

Serial to Network Proxy (ser2net) - platz
http://ser2net.sourceforge.net/

======
noonespecial
If you've already got Lua aboard like most of my servers, here's a clever way
to do it in 47 lines of lua.

<http://lua-users.org/wiki/SerialCommunication>

(look at the bottom of the page). I spin it up to automatically talk to UPS's.

~~~
platz
interesting, thanks!

